# WQHD 144Hz VS. 4K-Monitor in 27"



## TSR2000 (14. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
was macht Eurer Meinung mehr Sinn?
Lieber einen Monitor anzuschaffen, der WQHD Auflösung in 144 Hz schafft, oder gleich auf 4K zu gehen?

Monitor soll in 27 " sein und nach Möglichkeit 600-700€ nicht überschreiten.
Als GraKa fungiert eine Pali GTX 980 TI SuperJetstream, Prozessor ist ein i7 4790k.

Bin auf Eure Meinungen gespannt.
Angesehen habe ich mir unter anderem den hier:
Acer Predator XB281HKbmiprz, 28" (UM.PX1EE.001) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gruß Till


----------



## Yoshi-M (14. Februar 2016)

Kommt darauf an, was dir wichtiger ist, und welche Spiele du damit spielen willst.
Die Grafikkarte kann beide Monitore gut betreiben.

Spielst du hauptsächlich FPS-Shooter und jagst dem letzten FPS hinterher, dann eben WQHD@144Hz.
144Hz haben aber auch noch andere Vorteile, Tearing kann damit reduziert werden ect.

Wenn du mit rund 60FPS (oder auch mal darunter, je nachdem, wie du die Regler einstellst, und wie fordernd das Spiel ist) zufrieden bist, 
kannst auch über 4K nachdenken.

Aber auch dann 4K, wenn gamen nur eins von vielen Dingen ist, die du mit dem Monitor machst.
Arbeiten, Bildbearbeitung, Desktopanwendungen, Internet surfen ect. das alles macht auf einem 4K Monitor so richtig Spaß, da man
weitaus mehr Platz zur Verfügung hat.


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Februar 2016)

4K ist schon richtig geil 

Je nachdem, aus was du mehr Wert legst, ist auch von deinen Spielgewohnheiten abhängig.

Mir macht es z.B. nichts aus, Tomb Raider in 4K "nur" in hohen Details bei 30 fps zu Spielen.

Bei Shootern reichen mir auch 45 fps.

Rennspiele 60 fps sind ein muss.

Ich würde ganz klar den 4K dem 1440 wqhd monitor vorziehen.


----------



## donnied88 (14. Februar 2016)

Das kannst nur du entscheiden. Frag dich was du möchtest. Für mich wäre beispw. Tomb Raider mit 30 fps und "nur" hohen Einstellungen ein NoGo.

Der Sweetspot im Gaming auf 27 Zoll ist für mich ganz klar WQHD.


----------



## Yoshi-M (14. Februar 2016)

donnied88 schrieb:


> .....Für mich wäre beispw. Tomb Raider mit 30 fps und "nur" hohen Einstellungen ein NoGo.
> .....



Chinaquads 30FPS auf hoch kommen daher, dass er eine 980 non ti hat.
Der TE hat eine 980ti.
Ich ebenfalls, und auf mittleren bis hohen Einstellungen läuft das Spiel hin und wieder auf 45FPS, aber meistens bin ich um die 50FPS unterwegs.

Dazu dann noch TrippleBuffer einschalten, um dieses störende Tearing zu vermeiden, und das Spiel macht in 4K richtig Laune 

Jeder muss halt selbst für sich herausfinden, ob er mit 30 bis 60 FPS leben kann, oder ob es mehr sein müssen.
Chinaquads hat in meinen Augen aber Recht, solche Spiele wie Tombraider spiele auch ich lieber (bei mir halt etwas) unter 60, dafür in 4K.
Jeder denkt da eben anders darüber.

Wenn "nur hohe" Einstellungen ein NoGo sind, dann ist 4k tatsächlich absolut die falsche Auflösung. Aber dafür gibt es ja die verschiedenen 
Auflösungen, bis runter auf FHD und sogar noch tiefer.


----------



## Ryle (14. Februar 2016)

Ich frage mich ab und zu ob die Leute eigentlich die Unterschiede von WQHD zu UHD bei Monitoren im Bereich 25-28" überhaupt kennen oder direkt von 1080p umgestiegen sind. 

In Spielen bleibt bei gängigem Sitzabstand und Bewegtbild nämlich nicht sonderlich viel Schärfevorteil über. Genau genommen sieht ein WQHD Bild in Bewegung mit mehr fps und AA Modi *immer* besser aus als ein UHD Bild mit geringeren oder keinen AA Modi, reduzierten Details und weniger fps. Bei 144 zu 60Hz verdeutlicht sich der Effekt noch deutlich wenn man mehr als 60fps liefern kann. 

Wer schon einmal ein Spiel in hohen Details, WQHD und bspw. G-Sync/Freesync bei mehr als 80fps gesehen hat kommt auf weniger als 60hz nicht mehr klar, egal bei welcher Auflösung. Der Vorteil in der Bewegtbildschärfe ist um so vieles eindrucksvoller und wenn man sich mal daran gewöhnt hat, will man sich nicht mehr mit weniger zufrieden geben. Das ist auch nichts subjektives, sondern das sagt eigentlich jeder den ich kenne der einen entsprechenden Monitor hat oder den direkten Vergleich erlebt hat.

Ist im Prinzip das selbe wie bei den Fernsehern mit der Motion Resolution. Ein statisches oder sehr simples langsames Bild wird eindrucksvoll in UHD dargestellt, auch auf günstigen UHDs. Das ist auch der Grund warum beinahe nur solche Demos in Märkten laufen. Da hockt dann irgendeine Echse. oder ne Eule auf dem Baum und bewegt sich fast nicht.
Sobald aber Bewegung, Kameraschwenks usw. im Inhalt vorkommen, trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen. Die Bewegtbildschärfe sinkt dann teilweise unter 720p Niveau, alles wirkt unscharf und verwaschen. Das versucht man dann meist mehr oder weniger erfolgreich mit Framedoubling, Black Frame Inseration zu kompensieren, was aber nie einem ordentlichen nativen Bild nahe kommt.


----------



## Yoshi-M (14. Februar 2016)

Da ich nur WQHD mit 60Hz habe, und 4K mit 60Hz, kann ich nur die beiden vergleichen. Und auf 60Hz oder etwas darunter gefällt mir
4K tatsächlich besser.  (Die meisten Spiele sind bei mir mit v-Sync auf 60FPS gedrosselt)

AA benötige ich auf 4K weniger als auf WQHD für ebenfalls gute Ergebnisse. Ganz ohne AA will ich aber auch nicht.
(Alles subjektiv. Kann jeder anders sehen.)

Wie es mit 60 vs. 144 ist, da kann ich nicht mitreden. Aber klingt zumindest sehr logisch, wie du es beschreibst.

Man sollte auch immer mit einbeziehen, für was man den Monitor alles benutzt. Spätestens, wenn man mit dem Monitor mal nicht spielt, kommen die 
Vorteile von 4K so richtig zur Geltung.

4K ist nicht das einzig Wahre, auch wenn es oftmals so rüber kommt. WQHD und auch FHD haben mMn. weiterhin ihre Darseinsberechtigung. 
Je nachdem, was man mit dem Monitor alles vor hat.

Jede Auflösung hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Der TE muss halt abwägen, was für ihn sinnvoller/wichtiger ist.

Edit:
Genau genommen wissen wir vom TE ja noch überhaupt nichts, was er mit dem neuen Monitor alles vor hat.


----------



## Freakz2401 (14. Februar 2016)

27" in 4k wäre nichts für mich.
WQHD ist in 27" perfekt. 4k würde ich schon über 30" gehen aber wie meine Vorposter schon erwähnten. Es muss Dir gefallen. Zur not mal 2 Exemplare bestellen und direkt nebeneinander vergleichen.


----------



## TSR2000 (14. Februar 2016)

Erstmal danke für die vielen Antworten.
Zum Einsatzgebiet, ich spiele jetzt nicht die ultraschnellen FPS, ich habe noch nicht sooo viele Games am PC. Als da wären Witcher 3, Project Cars, Far Cry 4 und noch ein paar andere RPGs. Als letztes ist XCOM 2 hinzugekommen.
Also ich denke nicht, dass mir Frames/Second soooo wichtig sind, ich komme aus der Konsolenecke und da ist man nicht so verwöhnt, was FPS angeht
Ist denn der von mir genannte Acer emfpehlenswert? Hat den zufälligerweise jemand und kann berichten?.
Vielen Dank nochmal @all
Gruß Till
Achso, noch ganz vergessen...
Es kommen zum Zocken noch die üblichen Officeanwendungen und Adobe Lightroom zur Bildbearbeitung hinzu.


----------



## donnied88 (14. Februar 2016)

Ich hab den Acer hier stehen und bin sehr zufrieden. In dem Preisbereich klar der beste auf dem Markt, ein Gamer Traum .Klare Empfehlung,vor allem da er heute 100€ günstiger zu haben ist.

Die Nachteile des Monitors sind zum einen  das Design(sieht einfach nur schlecht aus, gut das meiner an der Wand hängt) und zum anderen die Tatsache das man sich auf eine Lotterie einlässt beim Kauf. 
Allerdings stehen die Chancen garnicht so schlecht das man einen Guten erwischt. Kein Vergleich mit dem Asus.


----------



## TSR2000 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mir jetzt mal zum testen den Asus PG27AQ bestellt. Bin mal gespannt...
Gibt es eigentlich einen Unterschied zwischen normalem DP und MiniDP ?


----------



## Freakz2401 (18. Februar 2016)

Afaik nein.


----------



## joker5020 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich habe seid heute den Acer Monitor und ich muss sagen verdammt Geil, UHD ist einfach super. G-SYNC gefällt mir auch super in  Rise of the Tomb Raider  knapp über 35 fps nichts Ruckelt es läuft einfach super ich kann den Monitor einfach nur empfehlen. Ich sitze seid 4 Stunden vor dem Monitor und kann es nicht fassen wie super es läuft/aussieht.

Bis Jetzt kann ich den Monitor empfehlen!


----------



## TSR2000 (20. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mir zum Vergleich jetzt noch einen WQHD 144hz Monitor bestellt, den ich Montag abholen kann. Der Acer geht wieder zurück. Ich habe einen ASUS ROG SWIFT PG27AQ hier stehen, der mir persönlich besser gefällt. Leider auch ein ganzes Stück teurer... Kaum BLB und keine toten Pixel soweit ich bislang gesehen habe.
ACER Predator XB270HU ist der zum Vergleich bestellte WQHD. Bin echt mal auf den Unterschied gespannt.

Nochmal eine Frage, ich konnte nichts finden.
Hat der Asus eigentlich HDCP 2.2 (ist doch glaube ich nötig für 4K BluRays)? Im Netz konnte ich leider nichts finden...


----------

